# Anyone Familiar with This Hymn?



## No Longer A Libertine (Sep 14, 2007)

Exclusive psalmody adherents divert your eyes quickly, this is a hymn I have not heard stateside but is quite beautiful, anyone familiar with it?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohe4TfXBHMw&mode=related&search=]YouTube - Be Still for the Presence of The Lord.[/ame]


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty recent, David Evans, copyright 1986. I'd not heard it before.

Found in some modern UK hymnals:

Oremus Hymnal: Be still, for the presence of the Lord


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 14, 2007)

I can guess which one it is...Be still for the presence of the Lord, the Holy One is here,  &c. Yep I am familiar with it ................... unfortunately.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, I can't BUT know it! My next door neighbour plays it on her piano all the time and sings the lyrics with a high warbling voice!? 

I don't think the the lyrics are that helpful ... (and I'm not EP).


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 14, 2007)

To those of you coming to the Psalm Sing: Remember to leave your hymnbooks at home. 

We confiscate all hymnbooks at the door!


----------



## Coram Deo (Sep 14, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> To those of you coming to the Psalm Sing: Remember to leave your hymnbooks at home.
> 
> We confiscate all hymnbooks at the door!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 14, 2007)

'Be still for the presence of the Lord' is a pleasant little ditty with a lovely tune.

I don't see that it is particularly helpful or edifying though. It is also pretentious and to my mind tries (as do many modern choruses) to whip up a mood and generate emotions rather than extolling God, His attributes and His worth.

JH


----------



## Puddleglum (Sep 14, 2007)

I know it . . . but have never run across it on this side of the pond. 

I can think of better hymns/choruses and I can think of worse.


----------

